# More Deceptive Practices Diamond Resorts Int - BEWARE!!



## Jnlegran (Jan 24, 2015)

I am a long term VERY frustrated Diamond Resorts International owner because the value just isn't there with sky rocketing main fees and minimal availability. I accepted an invite to a local DRI sponsored owner dinner to "learn how to use what we have". "NO SALES PITCH". The event started by the DRI rep giving a commercial pitch which was full of deceptive explanation of the DRI. This was followed by 2 hrs of brow beating to buy more DRI points. We were told that what we have is no longer any good and we need to now pay more to make it better. I advised that I was there looking to find out how to get rid of what I have along with 60% of the other owners attending. The DRI rep said "we will take it back" which I know is BS.

I said NO politely over and over. The rep left the room for a long time then a "Manager" came back and began to push us almost to a threat to buy more DRI. We had to actually get up and leave. It was unbelievable. 

Has this company become desperate? The only advise I received on how to use my current DRI points was a scheme to game their system and cheat my way to more points! Completely unethical. 

My advice to anyone considering going to one of these meetings to stay away. If your considering a DRI purchase - run the other way!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2015)

Jnlegran said:


> My advice to anyone considering going to one of these meetings to stay away. If your considering a DRI purchase - run the other way!



IMHO, that's good advice for just about any timeshare company. I don't want to talk to them no matter what perks they're offering. DRI properties are nice, but even when you buy points on the resale market, the annual fees are extremely high for what you can book with them.


----------



## kalima (Jan 26, 2015)

*Snakes*

The Sales Peeps are snakes mostly....I don't answer the phone when on vacay, I don't care about free gifts...I am here to relax not be pestered...I ignore all phone calls and am not interested in going to any of DRI trips UNLESS it is a trip I have booked myself....Steer clear of them and you can't go wrong If they are offering me anything that I haven't actually bought or asked for I am not interested


----------



## 55plus (Jan 26, 2015)

I think all sales weasels from all timeshare companies attend the same 'Cheat, Steal and Lie to the Customer' training course.


----------

